# What the fur?



## ZolarZebra (May 12, 2011)

Oh hey there, fellow furries.
I was just wondering if any of you are going to 'What The Fur' in Montreal this year?

I was just wondering if it's worth going to? It would be my first convention. Arg. 
Let me know your opinions. 
Thank you, :3
-Z&Z


----------



## Lobie (May 16, 2011)

I will be going to this one, It will be my first time to what the fur. But from some people I know who went it was pretty fun. 

I would take your chances and go! 

- Lobie


----------



## ZolarZebra (May 18, 2011)

Nice! I am still contemplating it.
I am just hoping I can really push myself to go this year. I want to go, yet, I don't want to.  Truly bizarre.
Thank you for responding,


----------

